# New Surplus 92s owner



## auskip07 (Oct 18, 2016)

I do a little work on all my guns so im excited to get my hands on a well used 92s and start tinkering. 

picked one up for 179.00 on a fix it deal. The Safety lever arm is broken and its missing hand guards. Ive picked up a set of standard 92 hand guard that i will have to adapt to the Mag release. Im possibly going to pickup a Wilson combat safety but i shoot with both hands semi comfortably so the ambidextrous safety is a plus. 

I am going to ask for some recommendations on front sights. After a little searching i havent found much in terms of solutions which is what brought me here. Ill know more about my pistol when i pick it up from the FFL in the coming days. Hopefully i have the larger front sight model.

Any and all advice is welcome


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

The Berettaforum.net will have additional info on the 92 series that should be very helpful. I believe some members are frequenters to this forum as well.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

I would also switch it out to a type G decocker only. A very simple mod.


----------



## auskip07 (Oct 18, 2016)

Darkstar888 said:


> I would also switch it out to a type G decocker only. A very simple mod.


Ive read in a few places to convert a NON - G into a G is a difficult job


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

auskip07 said:


> Ive read in a few places to convert a NON - G into a G is a difficult job


Pretty sure it's the same as with a Px4 storm.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Although there may be an exception to changing a 90 series to de-cocker only, the only real difficulty is finding springs that go flying.

Disassemble slide in a large ziplock bag.

Its the C versions [discontinued] that are difficult - no safety/decocker - constant action. 
D versions would be similar but DAO.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

All of the Beretta 92S pistols I have seen have a non-ambidextrous slide mounted safety/decocker lever. There is no lever on the right side of the pistol. You should check with Wilson Combat about fitting the lo-pro lever to the 92S.  My guess is it would work, but I am not certain.

With the Beretta 92 series front sight, what you see is what you get. The front sight is milled into the metal that makes up the "strap" at the front of the open topped slide. The rear sight is dovetailed but the front sight is part of the slide itself, and there is not enough metal there to safely cut a dovetail without weakening the slide structure too much.

The safety/decocker on the 92 series pistols cannot be easily converted to "G" model decockers only the way they can on the PX4 Storm series or the 8000 Cougar series, alas. To do so requires drilling the slide.

I think the 92S is a pretty cool pistol. I like the lines of the rounded trigger guard better than I do that of the 92FS. I would have to get used to the location of the magazine release.

Some new magazines for the Beretta 92FS will retrofit with the 92S and others won't. If you are shopping for new mags, make sure they have the cut out notch low down on the right side of the magazine that has a curved front, like this one does:

Beretta 92FS Magazine, 9mm, Stainless Steel Look, 15RD Unpackaged


----------



## auskip07 (Oct 18, 2016)

pblanc said:


> All of the Beretta 92S pistols I have seen have a non-ambidextrous slide mounted safety/decocker lever. There is no lever on the right side of the pistol. You should check with Wilson Combat about fitting the lo-pro lever to the 92S. My guess is it would work, but I am not certain.
> 
> With the Beretta 92 series front sight, what you see is what you get. The front sight is milled into the metal that makes up the "strap" at the front of the open topped slide. The rear sight is dovetailed but the front sight is part of the slide itself, and there is not enough metal there to safely cut a dovetail without weakening the slide structure too much.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the run down. Ive bought 2 mags and made sure they had the notches

I believe ive founds a set of sights that will work without removing material (on the front) so ill have to report back when i get it on and secured to the gun

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

I checked the Beretta forum and yes changing to G model will involve some slide machining. 

However, I think there is another kit out there with a spring return instead of the plunger return. I'll keep looking as I'm thinking of making my 96A1 a G type like my PCR.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Beretta USA has been talking about a lever kit for the M9A3 to convert it to a "G" model (decocker only) that would allegedly work to convert the 92FS without machining the slide. Unfortunately, the time period between Beretta announcements and the actual appearance of the product is often measured in years. I have no idea whether it will/would work on the 92S.


----------



## auskip07 (Oct 18, 2016)

Thought it was worth adding a picture of the first stage of completion. The gun now functions as it should. Wilson combat competition spring kit and low profile safety installed. And modified ebay grips. had to order a few parts to get it to work since the 92s is a little different than the FS 
It doesnt have a detent and spring in the safety mechanism.


----------



## Darkstar888 (Sep 19, 2016)

After all these years I finally learned I was disengaging the safety wrong by flipping up. It's supposed to be a downward sweep of the thumb like most other safeties. Pretty sweet.


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm glad to hear you got that WC lo-pro lever to work. The grips look quite nice.

With the Wilson Combat lo-pro lever on the 92 FS, you cannot disengage the safety by sweeping it down. At least I cannot, and I have tried.


----------



## auskip07 (Oct 18, 2016)

pblanc said:


> I'm glad to hear you got that WC lo-pro lever to work. The grips look quite nice.
> 
> With the Wilson Combat lo-pro lever on the 92 FS, you cannot disengage the safety by sweeping it down. At least I cannot, and I have tried.


You need to cut off some links on the safety detent spring to get it to disengage by sweeping it down. I did it and now it works where previously i was unable to sweep up and was having a hard time even using the safety with my shooting thumb


----------



## ArielH (Dec 27, 2016)

I just purchased one as well not long ago but didnt get the deal you did!, im thinking about threading the barrel and placing a muzzle break on the end of it to reduce some of the recoil. How is that wilson combat competition spring kit? is it easy to install? what else can i add on to this pistol without breaking the bank? looking forward to hearing all the feedback!


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

auskip07 said:


> You need to cut off some links on the safety detent spring to get it to disengage by sweeping it down. I did it and now it works where previously i was unable to sweep up and was having a hard time even using the safety with my shooting thumb


Thanks for the info.


----------

